# Diego out of UFC 90



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2008/10/13/sanchez-out-of-ufc-90-match-up-with-thiago-alves/



> Multiple sources have confirmed that Diego Sanchez is out of his fight at UFC 90 against Thiago Alves.
> 
> Sanchez pulled out of the fight due to torn rib cartilage and will be replaced on the Oct. 25 fight card at the Allstate Arena by fellow TUF 1 alum Josh Koscheck.
> 
> Koshcheck had been scheduled to headline UFC Fight Night 16: “UFC Fight for the Troops” on Dec. 10 in Fayetteville, N.C. against Yoshiyuki Yoshida. A replacement for Koscheck in that bout is still pending.



Man this card is having a rough day.


----------



## Jundon! (Sep 10, 2008)

Damn.

I guess Thiago and Thales will have easy replacements or will get moved out of the card now.


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

This sucks a big fat one, let's just hope a formidable replacement is on hand.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2008/10/13/sanchez-out-of-ufc-90-match-up-with-thiago-alves/
> 
> Man this card is having a rough day.


Aw this sucks! That would have been a war.

No one worth a crap is going to take a fight against a fighter as dangerous as Alves on such notice.

Bummer.


----------



## Stealthrida (Jun 7, 2007)

Jundon! said:


> Damn.
> 
> I guess Diego and Thales will have easy replacements or will get moved out of the card now.


Dont you mean Thiago Alves not diego. Anyway i wouldnt mind see koshek step in or karo for the rematch. I know Koshek has that fight with yoshida coming up so that is not going to happen. Anybody know when Swick is returning? he wouldnt be bad either.


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

First Reljic and now Sanchez. This sucks big time. I was realy looking forward to watching them fight. I wonder who could fill in for Sanchez. Not enough time for someone like koscheck or any other contender. Maybe they will pull him off the card completely, who knows.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I cant believe this, i was looking forward to this so much. Hope they find a decent replacement, a rematch with Lytle if he gets through his 89 fight ok would be great, Lytle v Alves I was a great fight untill the cut stopped it.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Dammit, dammit, dammit, dammit, dammit! I love me some Sanchez, and I wanted to see how he and Thiago Alves would match up. Who, in the hell, can they replace Dayg's with? Fitch? Yoshida? Kos? Man....

Just checked Sherdog, yeah, seems like Kos the Boss is stepping up.

What does Yoshida do now?


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

Koscheck saves the day 

http://sherdog.com/news/news/sanchez-out-koscheck-to-face-alves-14773

If you want to make a true #1 contender fight at 170, that's probably even better than Diego/Alves given Koscheck's win over him. If both Koscheck and GSP win, I wouldn't mind seeing GSP/Kos II.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

wow nice! 
WAR KOSCHECK!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Damn. I was really lookin forward to Thago and Sanchez tearin it up.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

*Koscheck to fill in for Sanchez at UFC 90*



sherdog said:


> Diego Sanchez has been forced to withdraw from a highly anticipated welterweight showdown with Thiago Alves due to an undisclosed injury, thought to be to his spleen, suffered in training, according to sources close to the situation.
> 
> The card scheduled for Chicago’s Allstate Arena, however, will not suffer greatly because fellow welterweight standout Josh Koscheck has agreed to step in for his injured fellow alum from the inaugural season of “The Ultimate Fighter.” While the bout agreement is yet to be signed, parties close to Koscheck and Alves have confirmed to Sherdog.com that the fight has been agreed to.
> 
> ...


Source:http://sherdog.com/news/news/sanchez-out-koscheck-to-face-alves-14773

Man if Kos had more training time I would probably pick him but I have to go with Alves still right now but I am not 100% sure.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i pick is blond hair dude !


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Koscheck, narrowly, but as you said, it'd be an easy pick had he known a few weeks ago.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

will the winner get a title shot? yoshida vs thiago would ev been better


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Koscheck will repeatedly take Alves down and win a decision. Kos' top game is really good. Bad fight for Alves, as he's facing a much better wrestler, who isn't a complete dipshit standing. But, this isn't going to stay standing anyway.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

GMW said:


> Koscheck, narrowly, but as you said, it'd be an easy pick had he known a few weeks ago.


I don't think it would be an easy pick if Kos had a few more weeks I might even still pick Alves it is a hard fight for me to pick.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I can't choose, but I WISH I could have seen Diego get his ass kicked.

Edit: I can pick, Koscheck by boring decision.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

The Legend said:


> I don't think it would be an easy pick if Kos had a few more weeks I might even still pick Alves it is a hard fight for me to pick.


It'd be an easy pick for me at least. Not that Koscheck would beat him badly or easily.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

WOW, this year is plagued with injuries.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

I picked Diego to win. Now I'm not sure. Maybe now Diego can fight Yoshida.


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

Let's just hope he has the proper training grounds to oppose against Alves, who while he was preparing for Diego, still has a change of plans of which to bode with.

It's a double-edged sword in that manner, for one Koscheck may/may not have prepared for this as diligently as Thiago, without the greatest training camp in the world, while Alves has presumably endured a grueling camp in retrospect. Should be a barnburner, but I can't help but slightly favor Alves here.

Koscheck has a much better shot than Hughes, is also the superior striker, but Alves' BJJ defense has improved exponentially the last couple of years. I don't think it'll be a question of whether or not Koscheck can take him down, but more of whether or not he'll be able to keep Thiago there. I do believe Alves can do substantial damage on the feet, Koscheck is hittable, but it'll be a matter of whether he can sprawl and brawl en-route to a somewhat consolidating decision.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Damone said:


> Koscheck will repeatedly take Alves down and win a decision. Kos' top game is really good. Bad fight for Alves, as he's facing a much better wrestler, who isn't a complete dipshit standing. But, this isn't going to stay standing anyway.


Koscheck's top game may not be as good as we think. When he fought Diego he went for a takedown with like ten seconds left in the first just to get a takedown and win the round. Within the ten seconds or so he got swept and Diego took his back. Same thing in the Hazelett fight, he took him down and was almost instantly stuck in a triangle. I think what happened was he had great wrestling so all he worked on was his striking and he never really developed his bjj like he should. We will see, I am not sure if Thiago is the guy to sub him but hes not bad on the ground. Plus Thiago is so dangerous on his feet its ridiculous, he can end it at any time.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Damone said:


> Koscheck will repeatedly take Alves down and win a decision. Kos' top game is really good. Bad fight for Alves, as he's facing a much better wrestler, who isn't a complete dipshit standing. But, this isn't going to stay standing anyway.


I agree. Especially with less time to prepare I think Kos will really stick to his wrestling and just use his stand up to set up shots. Huge, huge oppurtunity for Kos and I personally think this is fight he should have gotten over Diego anyways. Props to him for stepping up, although I think after he wins this Kos vs GSP will be more of the same from the first fight unless GSP decides to make an example out of him with his stand up. 

Much more pumped for this one though I think a lot of people would disagree with me.

Edit: Post this fight if Kos wins, him fighting GSP assumes that GSP beats Penn which I think he will.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Man I was so looking forward to this fight! Oh this sucks big time


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

If Alves is the favorite, i'm puttin' money on Koscheck.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

G-S-P said:


> Let's just hope he has the proper training grounds to oppose against Alves, who while he was preparing for Diego, still has a change of plans of which to bode with.
> 
> It's a double-edged sword in that manner, for one Koscheck may/may not have prepared for this as diligently as Thiago, without the greatest training camp in the world, while Alves has presumably endured a grueling camp in retrospect. Should be a barnburner, but I can't help but slightly favor Alves here.
> 
> Koscheck has a much better shot than Hughes, is also the superior striker, but Alves' BJJ defense has improved exponentially the last couple of years. I don't think it'll be a question of whether or not Koscheck can take him down, but more of whether or not he'll be able to keep Thiago there. I do believe Alves can do substantial damage on the feet, Koscheck is hittable, but it'll be a matter of whether he can sprawl and brawl en-route to a somewhat consolidating decision.


You think Koscheck is a better striker then Alves:confused02:


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

The Legend said:


> You think Koscheck is a better striker then Alves:confused02:



Better than Hughes? :dunno:


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

G-S-P said:


> Better than Hughes? :dunno:


I agree he is better then Hughes I thought you were saying he was better then Alves, my bad.


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

The Legend said:


> I agree he is better then Hughes I thought you were saying he was better then Alves, my bad.



Nah it's okay dude, I can understand how it came off by the way of the wording.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Hughes has pretty much the worst striking for an elite fighter in the WW division.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

damnit damnit damnit damnit damnit damnit

i don't think alves can handle kos....FU#$ THIS SHIT


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm still rooting for Thaigo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

I think that Alves has this all day long. 

Kos has turned his back on his wrestling (at least in training) and his stand up is good, but no where near the same level as Thiago. IF Kos was still focused on his wrestling and using his lay and pray, I'd see Kos taking this fight by boring decision, but Thiago has the strength to lock up with Kos and have a fighting chance to stay on his feet. 

Thiago via (T)KO late first/early second.


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

It won't be predicated on whether or not Koscheck can take him down, that much is clear when comparing Koscheck's shot to Hughes'. However in order to mount any sort of viable offense he'll need to keep Thiago there, which is assuredly a tall order. Hughes' GnP was completely nullfied, while he merely went from guard to side control interchangeably for three minutes.

Thiago's striking can give anyone problems at 170, which is why it would be foolish for Koscheck to keep it there. If he can consistently get the takedown and keep Thiago squarely on his back, he should be able to take a somewhat commanding decision. If Thiago can negate Koscheck's GnP, he should be able to do just enough damage to take a close, but clear decision in his own right.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

G-S-P said:


> It won't be predicated on whether or not Koscheck can take him down, that much is clear when comparing Koscheck's shot to Hughes'. However in order to mount any sort of viable offense he'll need to keep Thiago there, which is assuredly a tall order. Hughes' GnP was completely nullfied, while he merely went from guard to side control interchangeably for three minutes.


I dont think that Hughes GnP being that has anything to do with Thiago being good at nullifying it. Hughes has been cautious as hell on the ground for a long time. All he does is try and pass guard and rub his elbow against a guys face.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

koscheck will have nothing for thiago when this hits the ground....thiago's bjj and strength will neutralize any effort by kos to GnP


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Alves by a mile.

Koscheck is going to sleep early.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll join the minority and pick Alves for this one.


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

Wise said:


> I dont think that Hughes GnP being that has anything to do with Thiago being good at nullifying it. Hughes has been cautious as hell on the ground for a long time. All he does is try and pass guard and rub his elbow against a guys face.



Which is exactly why it's even more of a testament to Alves' ability to negate Hughes completely. Not to say that Hughes has ever had bruttish GnP under any gratifying condition, but he was unable mount anything from top position aside from moving compatibly from full guard to side control.

Alves showed a tighter BJJ game than we've been used to in the past, which is precisely an improvement that could very well thwart away Koscheck's GnP after he gets the takedown.


----------



## geoff0011 (May 27, 2007)

Meshuggeth said:


> WOW, this year is plagued with injuries.


It really is, and it's getting extremely frustrating.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

I've got alves.... Kos may be able to take him down but i don't think he can hold him there Alves has good BJJ and will sweep or get back to his feet IMO...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

That's too bad. Like others, I was looking forward to this one. But think about the possibilities, here. If Kos beats Alves, UFC could well put together Kos vs. Diego II for the Number One Contendership. I think we'd definitely see a better bout the second time around, with Sanchez being less cautious and far more agressive than he was in their first bout. That'd make more sense than simply giving Kos the shot at St. Pierre, given the complete domination, last time. A win over Alves *and* Diego, however, would warrant a title shot, me thinks.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

kamikaze145 said:


> Koscheck's top game may not be as good as we think. When he fought Diego he went for a takedown with like ten seconds left in the first just to get a takedown and win the round. Within the ten seconds or so he got swept and Diego took his back. Same thing in the Hazelett fight, he took him down and was almost instantly stuck in a triangle. I think what happened was he had great wrestling so all he worked on was his striking and he never really developed his bjj like he should. We will see, I am not sure if Thiago is the guy to sub him but hes not bad on the ground. Plus Thiago is so dangerous on his feet its ridiculous, he can end it at any time.


Diego's ground game is excellent, though. He's really on a BJJ blackbelt level.I really don't think Kos was looking to use top positioning on Diego in their fight. He just scored a takedown for points.

Hazelett is really good off his back, and his long limbs would give anyone trouble.

Of course, Thiago can catch Koscheck, but I like Kos here.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

i think this will be like alves-fitch but will end in a decision.. kos will take this even with limited training time..


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i narowly choose kos for this one, kos will repididly just take him down and win a decission, altough alves has been showing sum good takedown defence in his recent fights, alves is a big guy and could cause a threat to kos but i think kos can fight threw it and win a desicion


----------



## gdog43 (Jun 20, 2007)

I was dying to see Diego vs Alves - even tho this is another great fight - im disapointed.
This was the fight i was really looking 4wd to over the next few UFCs.
Kos may employ the same tactics that he did against Lytle and GnP to victory - tho Alves may catch him - hard one to pick


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Man I am pissed about this, Alves/Sanchez was going to be the shit, now we have to watch Kos take Alves down for 15 minutes...only thing good comming out of this is that Kos will get owned again by GSP.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Honestly, Alves by whatever he wants.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Alves will get cocky on his feet and Kos will catch him. Watch and see.

Ok on a more realistic note, I would have more faith in Kos if he had more time to prepare, but I still have to pick him. His wrestling will overwhelm Thiago (assuming he can make weight without diuretics) and he'll pull a decision. What I'm hoping for is this scenario for the title picture. GSP beats BJ in convincing fashion and moves up to MW. Kos beats Alves while Diego steps in against Yoshida. Take the winner of each fight and have them fight the title that GSP vacates. Personally, I wanna see Diego/Kos II. The first fight was a snoozefest and I have a feeling this one would be much better.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Yoshida is talented but you all are dreaming if you think hes going to touch a title shot without really working his way through the division. The Kos fight was huge for him but now hes probably gonna get a guy whose looking to fight for a spot in the UFC since I dont see anyone else taking a fight against him on semi short notice(hes one of those dudes whose dangerous and has no name recognition in the states).

Huge oppurtunity for Kos, Yoshida basically gets set back a few fights on his standing in the division.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, they were going to give Yoshida guys like Kos and Karo, but those aren't going to happen yet. He'll keep moving up the ranks.


----------



## r00kie (Jul 8, 2008)

I would go for Thiago on this one. Hes stronger and has a good overall set of skills.

OFC I'd be rooting for him because hes the underdog & I dont really like kos in general.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Damone said:


> Well, they were going to give Yoshida guys like Kos and Karo, but those aren't going to happen yet. He'll keep moving up the ranks.


Not saying he doesnt deserve to fight those guys but we all know that being the most talented cat doesnt necessarily get you the title shots these days.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Hard choice given the situation. I'll still go with KOS though, win by decision.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I wanted to see this fight *so badly*. I really thought Sanchez would have beat Alves.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm picking Alves. And it doesn't make much sense because I'm sure Koscheck can get Alves down. And honestly I think Koscheck has better hands then Alves.

Thiago has great kicks and knees but his hands aren't special.

However I think Alves will catch Koscheck who has been rocked a couple times and put him away.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I think that Thiago Alves is going to take this. I would rather see Koscheck get smashed by him, so this is good news to me.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I'm picking Alves. And it doesn't make much sense because I'm sure Koscheck can get Alves down. And honestly I think Koscheck has better hands then Alves.
> 
> *Thiago has great kicks and knees but his hands aren't special.
> *
> However I think Alves will catch Koscheck who has been rocked a couple times and put him away.


WAT???


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i hate that diego is out i hope alves win even though i dont really like him but id rather him then kos plus i think alves will beat him


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> However I think Alves will catch Koscheck who has been rocked a couple times and put him away.


God I hope your right, there is nothing I want to see more than Kos laying flat out in the middle of the cage not moving from a big Alves Punch/Knee.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

As said in the other thread, this sucks a big sweaty ball sack. Alves/Sanchez > Alves/Kos all day.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

First off, I have absolultely nothing against Kos, great fighter. But I hope Alves wins cause I'd much rather see him get a shot at the title then watch Kos vs GSP 2. Not that Kos wouldn't have a chance or anything. I just think it would be a more interesting fight than watching a rematch. (In the event that GSP retains his belt of course, which I think he will)


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I hope Kos wins and we can see Kos vs Diego 2, and Alves vs Karo 2. Or maybe Alves vs Fitch 2...


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I'm I the only one who would find it funny that Kos is taking this on short notice and will probably be the only one to make weight.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think Koscheck will win via stoppage, but it should be a hard fought fight and Koscheck will have to get the fight to the ground. Alves could finish this while Kos is going for a TD, it is unlikely, but it could happen.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I have Koscheck by decision. Both good fighters with Koscheck becoming more entertaining each fight.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

I only skimmed the thread but I am wondering why most are picking Kos. No disrespect to him he is a great fighter I am just surprised he is the favorite when diego was considered the underdog. Kos beat diego I kno but Diego beat him once too. Diego is a great fighter and most saw him getting overpowered and now people think Kos is gonna come in and win with a short camp. I find this wierd.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I'm picking Alves. And it doesn't make much sense because I'm sure Koscheck can get Alves down. And honestly I think Koscheck has better hands then Alves.
> 
> Thiago has great kicks and knees but his hands aren't special.
> 
> However I think Alves will catch Koscheck who has been rocked a couple times and put him away.


Thiago actually has pretty good hands....most of his punches are in combination with kicks...which is cool since it works for him

stick him in a boxing match and he'd do poorly, cuz his hands alone aren't that great, but it's how he integrates his punches w/ kicks that make his hands great....


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

Koscheck via Ground n' Pound, round 2.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

lpbigd4444 said:


> I only skimmed the thread but I am wondering why most are picking Kos. No disrespect to him he is a great fighter I am just surprised he is the favorite when diego was considered the underdog. Kos beat diego I kno but Diego beat him once too. Diego is a great fighter and most saw him getting overpowered and now people think Kos is gonna come in and win with a short camp. I find this wierd.


The obvious difference is their wrestling... Koscheck is a much better wrestler than Diego and probably won't have much trouble taking Alves down. Diego would have a much tougher time


----------



## ash (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm voting Kos on this one. For some reason I don't see him getting caught like Hughes or Karo, and I think he's smart enough to put together a good plan and execute it. I'll be kinda surprised if Alves gets to spend much time on his feet...:dunno:


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

Kosh via UD and a lot of ground and pound. Lytle was winning the fight against Alves until that cut and look what Kosh did to his face!


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

Voting for Alves... referee stoppage.


----------



## LeeM (Nov 23, 2007)

Koscheck is going to tool him whether Alves makes weight or not . I wouldn't be surprised if in R3, Alves gets frustrated from being on his back for the entire fight and starts swinging for the fences and gets caught.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> *I hope Kos wins and we can see Kos vs Diego 2*, and Alves vs Karo 2. Or maybe Alves vs Fitch 2...


Glad I'm not the only one here. :thumb02:


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

This is still going to be a hell of a fight! Kos or Alves has a great shot vs GSP. I love Alves, but Kos is my boy.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

alvez now. damn you Diego damn you and your spleen or what nots


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

This shit is getting old. NO matter the damn card you get pumped up for, for like three months some asshole is always getting hurt never fells. Something needs to be done. A little more resposibilty or something. I say whoever drops out of there fight for whatever reason is out of competition for a few months. Probably a little harsh and im just blowin smoke, but im really sick of this crap happening. That or knock ten bucks off the ppv costs or something


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

TERMINATOR said:


> This shit is getting old. NO matter the damn card you get pumped up for, for like three months some asshole is always getting hurt never fells. Something needs to be done. A little more resposibilty or something. I say whoever drops out of there fight for whatever reason is out of competition for a few months. Probably a little harsh and im just blowin smoke, but im really sick of this crap happening. That or knock ten bucks off the ppv costs or something


You can't punish guys for injuries. The training for MMA is so brutal, injuries are inevitable. It is frustrating but a fact of life for MMA competitors (and fans). If it happens repeatedly to someone or you think they are faking/exaggerating injuries then the promoter has to act but that obviously isn't the case here.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> Thiago actually has pretty good hands....most of his punches are in combination with kicks...which is cool since it works for him
> 
> stick him in a boxing match and he'd do poorly, cuz his hands alone aren't that great, but it's how he integrates his punches w/ kicks that make his hands great....


I agree but idk how many kicks we will see if Thiago doesn't want to get takendown. 

And if this turns into a boxing match the advantage might go to Koscheck IMO.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

Kos Ftw ;d


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

This is a great test for Alves, since Koscheck posesses a similiar, albeit less intense skill-set as Georges. If Alves is able to nullify GnP with his BJJ, I could see him being a legitimate contender. I think GSP has some of the best GnP out there, and can quickly knock someone out with it. Something that seems kind of rare nowadays with how serious people have gotten with BJJ training. I'm really eager to see how Alves does on his back against a man like Koscheck, who has become relatively freakish in his training.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Already decided who I think will win. Damn, I'm such a homer. I think Kos wins a UD regardless of my obvious bias.


----------



## peAk (Feb 20, 2008)

Kos all day - any day


Not to mention Kos trains with Fitch who whipped Alves.

The one thing Kos has over most WW is speed. I really don't see how anyone thinks this will go any differently than Kos vs. Lytle. Lytle actually has a better ground game than Alves so it was a little more dangerous to take him down but Kos was relentless with his takedowns.

Kos isn't going to chance it and bang with Alves. That would be a stupid move and Kos isn't a stupid fighter.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i like this. koscheck is awsome.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

This sucks. I was really looking forward to this card and now 2 exciting fights aren't happening.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

If Alves makes weight... Kos will grind out the UD.

If Alves doesnt make weight, and Kos accepts the bout at a higher catchweight, Alves by KO.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

attention said:


> If Alves makes weight... Kos will grind out the UD.
> 
> If Alves doesnt make weight, and Kos accepts the bout at a higher catchweight, Alves by KO.


you're aware that either way Alves is going to rehydrate and walk in the octagon at the same weight right?

Not that Alves will miss weight again.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

alves won't miss weight...he has a ton of pressure on him to make weight and he won't miss it this time


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

69nites said:


> you're aware that either way Alves is going to rehydrate and walk in the octagon at the same weight right?
> 
> Not that Alves will miss weight again.


If it were that easy for him, he woulda made weight the last time and wouldnt have needed to rely on a diuretic on the prior occasion.

Sure the pressure is on... but its always on... or at least, it should have been.

IMHO, he simply might not belong at this weight any longer.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

attention said:


> If it were that easy for him, he woulda made weight the last time and wouldnt have needed to rely on a diuretic on the prior occasion.
> 
> Sure the pressure is on... but its always on... or at least, it should have been.
> 
> IMHO, he simply might not belong at this weight any longer.


he's made weight at 170 for 24 fights and missed 2. He's not really much bigger than the first time I saw him fight either.

He used an illegal diuretic which was stupid but there are perfectly legal ones to take. Last time he missed weight because he injured his foot. The other time he missed weight by a half pound. A discrepency in scales can account for a half pound...


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

69nites said:


> he's made weight at 170 for 24 fights and missed 2. He's not really much bigger than the first time I saw him fight either.
> 
> He used an illegal diuretic which was stupid but there are perfectly legal ones to take. Last time he missed weight because he injured his foot. The other time he missed weight by a half pound. A discrepency in scales can account for a half pound...


'He hasnt looked much bigger' ???
'He missed weight by half a pound' ???

They guy has stacked on some serious muscle... and missed the weigh in by 4 lbs versus hughes.

You would think as a pro you would want to make sure you were 'under' by a decent margin the next time... if it were possible that is... and in his case, I dont think it is.

He can shut me up easily by making weight... which, as you stated... shouldnt be hard.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

attention said:


> 'He hasnt looked much bigger' ???
> 'He missed weight by half a pound' ???
> 
> They guy has stacked on some serious muscle... and missed the weigh in by 4 lbs versus hughes.
> ...


go back and look at pictures. he doesn't have much more muscle at all.

I weigh 215 and cut to 185. If I could take IV fluids (like he probably does) I think I could probably get close to 170. 

I sure hope he doesn't disapoint me and miss weight.


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

Koscheck by snoozefest.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

Koscheck by lopsided decision.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

brief said:


> Koscheck by snoozefest.


When was the last time you saw Kos the Boss fight?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Koscheck's bitch ass will just lay on him....yay:dunno:


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Damone said:


> When was the last time you saw Kos the Boss fight?


Well apparently when he fought Sanchez. Hate to admit it but his fights have been entertaining ever since.

hopefully he will entertain me by getting put to sleep somehow someway in this fight.


----------

